# Bad cramps almost every day 7 mos. postpartum normal?



## olystuart (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm having no luck at all finding relevant posts with the search function, or googling, so I thought I'd make a post. My partner gave birth almost 7 months ago now, a beautiful homebirth with no complications or anything. We're breastfeeding, and Odin's (the baby) doing very well. However, the mom is having lots of health issues and we're getting a little worried but don't have any health insurance, doctor, or anything like that to ask questions to. She's had crampy pains off and on since the birth and we just figured it was her abdominal organs and such re-situating themselves and getting back into shape, plus she's had a little bit of constipation off and on. But now we're almost 7 months postpartum and the pains just seem to get worse. Today she is in so much pain she is having a hard time nursing. We've been walking a lot, sometimes almost 10 miles in a day but most days maybe a mile or two, since it's our main form of transportation when we don't have bus money. She thinks maybe she's been walking too much - is that possible?
Basically we're wondering how long after the birth are crampy abdominal pains normal? She describes them as mostly in her pelvic area, and sometimes it feels like zingers, but only a few times. That was super weird. Any ideas or pointers to references or other relevant discussion threads? So far our response has been warm baths/showers, rice heat-sock, arnica oil massage, smoking a bowl, stuff like that, but the problem doesn't seem to be dissipating. She also hasn't lost any of her baby-weight at all, even with improved diet and excersize and breastfeeding, so she's down on herself for that too (tangent: Mothering doesn't help with every issue full of super-skinny moms!). Could they be related?
That's a lot of questions so I'm sorry, but thanks to anyone with some advice or anything.
Peace,
Stuart


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

strong after pains are usually done way before the 6 week visit

It isn't normal to be having pains like you describe - the range of things I have come across with something like what you are talking about but not necessarly connected to birth - ovarian cysts that burst, appendicitis, gall bladder pain, diverticular irritations- and other things like eating dairy but being lactose intolerant ... so I would say she needs to be seen even if it is going to cost- perhaps there is a clinic with sliding fee scale where she can be seen-


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree with mwherbs. It is time to figure out how to get this mama to see a doctor.


----------

